
The Excuse – When You Need to Get Out of Work - moeafgg
http://www.theexcuse.co.uk
======
AngeloAnolin
Not sure, but doesn't this tantamount to lying at your employer? For example,
I see the Doctor's Note option there. In places where health practice is
heavily regulated, this could haunt you back as your employer could trace that
doctor's note and they could easily dismiss you for misleading information.

I am also a bit worried about the other notes as a fraudulent in nature, which
in some countries constitute a higher penalty.

